# Rosie's 11th birthday.



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Today would have been my daughterdog's B-day, and I just can't stop thinking about her. Oh, how I miss her .

I was going through her pictures this morning. My sweet, sweet girl.

Sorry these are so big.

Paula


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Rosie was such a doll. Birthdays are always hard after a loss but from the looks of your pictures, she was very well loved and lived the good life. Hold her memories close to your heart and you will find she is still with you. It's very true that love never dies. You and Rosie will be in my thoughts today. Run free at the bridge sweet girl.


Betty


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know it is hard today but know that she is still with you in spirit and helping you get thru the sad days. She was a beautiful girl and looks like she was happy and loved. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

What a lovely old girl she was.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free Rosie and sleep softly


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a lovely dog. You were blessed to have known her as I am sure you already know.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What a sweet face. I'm so sorry it's been such a tough day...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

What a beautiful girl. I know how much she is missed. I know she will live in your heart forever-but how wondrful it would be to be able to hug her with your arms instead of your heart. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

She is playing at the bridge like a pup  I love the pics, what a beautiful girl : She will never forget you and the wonderful life you gave her!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

What a beautiful white face she has in that last picture. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

She was beautiful. I'm sorry for your grief.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She was a beautiful girl, run free Rosie


----------

